# Taking boxing classes



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm thinking about taking boxing classes for the first time. Anyone here ever did? What to expect? Were in in shape before you went there or out of shape? Should someone join if they are out of shape? I'm out of shape. I know what to do to get back to shape. But at the same time doing boxing is something I want to do. I don't want to embarrass myself though. I contacted 2 boxing gyms and they are saying they have some pro fighters, how they are one of the best gyms. If a lot of them are in top shape then I don't want to hold them back by being there when I don't really belong them. I'm thinking about only taking it 1 time a week, Saturday because I'm only able to do it during the weekends but fools aren't open on Sunday.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

I was just thinking about starting a boxing as therapy thread. I started boxing about two years ago and it is the best form of therapy for improving my confidence and self worth that I have ever had.

If you had said to me when I was 21 that I would go to a boxing club and spar 12 rounds with someone I would have thought you to be mad. 

I had always loved the sport as a fan and viewed boxers as the ultimate athletes but I always thought that it was not for someone like me, you know with all these anxiety issues. Then I read Teddy Atlas's autobiography and in it he said how Michael Moorer had some self harm scars, like me! I thought then, why shouldn't I box?

I actually wanted to start about years ago and tried to gee myself up but failed to find the confidence. It seemed daunting to go into a boxing club with all these 'tough guys' around. I started by joining a box fit session at the local amatuer club in London and then I moved on to the boxing. I suppose the next step is to compete. I have to admit though that committing to a fight would eat me up inside. It isn't the boxing, it is the anticipation, the walking into the ring in front of a crowd (even a small one) and what if I lose?!? These are the thoughts that plague me, the self doubt and fear of failure. It is one of my aims though, to have some fights, if I get the strengh to do it I don't know. It is serious hard work too. 

I would definitely recommend that you do try it if you do want to box. I remember one of the boxers at the club giving me a funny look when I tried this ridiculous move on the bag but you have to suck it up. When you are a beginner you are not going to be great. My first time in sparring I was terrible! Everyone has to start somewhere. I am certain that you will find the vast majority of the guys there to be totally sound. I have heard sports journalists say that boxers are the most approachable and friendly of all athletes.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

A sport where you can get a whack load of life altering concussions, even more so than football, no thanks.


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

I did boxing when I was a teenager and my trainers treated me like crap and tried to push me on injuries, belittled me for complaining, belittled me for leaving the gym, ect. Didn't seem to help my confidence much. Remember these guys aren't doctors and aren't always the sharpest tools in the shed so use your own judgement and don't let them manipulate you. It can be very tiring. I was in decent shape when I started and going 2-3 rounds of sparring was hell. If you are only gonna go once a week I wouldn't recommend competition. The guys who compete normally train 3-6 days a week. Roadwork is good for boxing shape but I'm hearing more boxers prefer swimming as well. Doing laps in the pool is certainly tiring. I wouldn't do it on sparring days because of how much it works your arms to tread through water. Of course the best way to get into boxing shape is to spar. It's not all about what kind of shape you're in because everything is different. Some people who work out often may go to the gym and be gassed in 1 round. Some boxers might get tired playing basketball. The best way to get in shape for boxing is to box.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Noca said:


> A sport where you can get a whack load of life altering concussions, even more so than football, no thanks.


sparring is not required and if you choose to do so you can wear headgear and do light sparring


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

NoHobbies said:


> I did boxing when I was a teenager and my trainers treated me like crap and tried to push me on injuries, belittled me for complaining, belittled me for leaving the gym, ect. Didn't seem to help my confidence much. Remember these guys aren't doctors and aren't always the sharpest tools in the shed so use your own judgement and don't let them manipulate you. It can be very tiring. I was in decent shape when I started and going 2-3 rounds of sparring was hell. If you are only gonna go once a week I wouldn't recommend competition. The guys who compete normally train 3-6 days a week. Roadwork is good for boxing shape but I'm hearing more boxers prefer swimming as well. Doing laps in the pool is certainly tiring. I wouldn't do it on sparring days because of how much it works your arms to tread through water. Of course the best way to get into boxing shape is to spar. It's not all about what kind of shape you're in because everything is different. Some people who work out often may go to the gym and be gassed in 1 round. Some boxers might get tired playing basketball. The best way to get in shape for boxing is to box.


how long after you joined did you spar? did you have a choice? these fools better not treat me like crap or I'm out son, I am paying so there be no nonsense for me, plus I already have a stand up punching bag in the garage I haven't used since last summer, I have gloves and wraps, I learned how to put on wraps on youtube, but I know I'm not doing everything correctly, the reason why I stopped is because of my stupid eating disorder, I did it to get in shape, but I binge eat and have been doing for months so I'm back around my maximum weight which is 145lbs, when I last about 8-10 weeks of jogging and boxing (only 30 mins Saturday and Sunday) my weight goes down to 120lbs. What are some exercises they will make you do? Will I have to team up with people? Did you have to talk and introduce yourself in front of them?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Dre12 said:


> I was just thinking about starting a boxing as therapy thread. I started boxing about two years ago and it is the best form of therapy for improving my confidence and self worth that I have ever had.
> 
> If you had said to me when I was 21 that I would go to a boxing club and spar 12 rounds with someone I would have thought you to be mad.
> 
> ...


did they make you spar? did they make you talk? would it look weird if I'm wearing long sleeves? I don't take off my shirt in front of people. Will they make me do it?


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I took boxing, but I became burnt from the hot gym and tons of exercises before I got to even box anyone.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

MobiusX said:


> did they make you spar? did they make you talk? would it look weird if I'm wearing long sleeves? I don't take off my shirt in front of people. Will they make me do it?


I can only speak for the boxing clubs that I have been in but they shouldn't make you do anything that you don't want to. Sparring is optional of course and most clubs, in England anyway, run box fit sessions. The clubs are businesses too and it is in their interests to be nice to you. I am sure that there are some poor clubs about that are run by idiots. Best to look online to see if there are any reviews for the club that you join.

There are always people in the gym in long sleaves, a few wear those Nike combat tops with long sleaves.

They don't make you talk as such. I mean most of the people in there are working out hard so talking is not on the agenda. You will have to talk to people at some point though.

Quite a few people start boxing to gain confidence anyway so there will probably be a few people in the gym like you. Sugar Ray Leonard was one. He started crying the first time that he got hit!


----------



## munir (Jun 1, 2012)

I did kickboxing/muay thai for 2 months it was a good experience. The coach wanted me to talk and say hello to everyone in the gym. He told me to much of anything is not good because I was to shy. I ended up living because of it. I don't think you have to be in a good shape to train but it will help if you are.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

You should take Pilates....

If you like to bend a lot... Not stressful


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

MobiusX said:


> how long after you joined did you spar? did you have a choice? these fools better not treat me like crap or I'm out son, I am paying so there be no nonsense for me, plus I already have a stand up punching bag in the garage I haven't used since last summer, I have gloves and wraps, I learned how to put on wraps on youtube, but I know I'm not doing everything correctly, the reason why I stopped is because of my stupid eating disorder, I did it to get in shape, but I binge eat and have been doing for months so I'm back around my maximum weight which is 145lbs, when I last about 8-10 weeks of jogging and boxing (only 30 mins Saturday and Sunday) my weight goes down to 120lbs. What are some exercises they will make you do? Will I have to team up with people? Did you have to talk and introduce yourself in front of them?


It's tough to remember. I did this one boxing class once a week with no sparring so I was a bit used to throwing punches before I sparred. I'm not sure about exercises because lots of boxing gyms are still stuck in old school training methods, at least they were in 2004-2007 when I boxed. Lots of body weight things. That's not bad for boxing though. You don't need to be a big weightlifter since they have weight classes anyway so who cares about getting big. You will be hitting a lot of different things. Punch mitts, heavy bag, double end bag, uppercut bag, speed bag, and there are some other lesser known and less common bags you might see. Def wrapping hands is important. You don't realize it as much until you're hitting bags all day and day after day. Many boxers have hand problems.


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

BTW do you know the names of the pros at the gym?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

NoHobbies said:


> It's tough to remember. I did this one boxing class once a week with no sparring so I was a bit used to throwing punches before I sparred. I'm not sure about exercises because lots of boxing gyms are still stuck in old school training methods, at least they were in 2004-2007 when I boxed. Lots of body weight things. That's not bad for boxing though. You don't need to be a big weightlifter since they have weight classes anyway so who cares about getting big. You will be hitting a lot of different things. Punch mitts, heavy bag, double end bag, uppercut bag, speed bag, and there are some other lesser known and less common bags you might see. Def wrapping hands is important. You don't realize it as much until you're hitting bags all day and day after day. Many boxers have hand problems.


thats why I have good boxing gloves, really good ones,they are called title gel intense/sparring gloves, I started with everlast training gloves and it hurt my hands, what the hell, I remember that crap, I even went to the doctor to get x-rays and had to stop doing it for 2 months, then I got these gloves and no problem anymore


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

NoHobbies said:


> BTW do you know the names of the pros at the gym?


no, this is what they told me though when I called and emailed them


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

At my old gym I was told to go to another gym for not fighting injured. Every gym is different.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

NoHobbies said:


> At my old gym I was told to go to another gym for not fighting injured. Every gym is different.


It sound like a poor gym really. A good gym should put fighter safety first, granted there are some guys in the game that think you are weak if you are unwilling to put your health on the line, the Mexican mentality is like that and as a result they have quite a few serious incidents.

Freddie Roach, for example, is supposed to be very fighter safety orientated. He won't let fighters spar too far out of the their weight class and so on. On the other hand, Emmanuel Steward's Kronk gym was famous for having brutal sparring sessions with all weight classes mixed. Evander Holyfield left that gym because he thought that kind of sparring was a false economy.

Not everyone in boxing likes to get in there and brawl, some fighters like taking lots of shots and the give and take but look at Floyd Mayweather, he has been described as fighting 'scared' yet he is at the top of the game. He doesn't like to get hit.

I guess that you have to find the right gym for you. There is a gym near me that lets anyone get in and spar. I don't agree with that. I feel that you need a certain level of competence before you move on to that.


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

I heard Emanuel Steward had guys sparring 5 days a week. I mean sparring is the most important part of training but it's not healthy to do 5 days a week and I think you leave some fight in the gym. At my gym guys were normally sparring on day 2. One kid had a fight after 1 month of training.


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

I took a boxing class a year ago because my friend didn't want to go alone. Basically we would alternate between doing cardio like jumping rope and hitting the heavy bag with various combinations like a jab into a straight or a jab into a hook. All in all it was definitely a tiring workout and I would say it was a good experience.


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

go to the gym and just start trying to knock everyone out in the first round.


----------



## labelme (Apr 22, 2014)

If you want to get good at something, be around the best. If you spend enough time with those guys you'll adapt. Just go for it.


----------



## SamiEastCoast (Jun 14, 2014)

I love boxing! well kickboxing, I use to take classes with a friend of mine, I was always really scared to go alone. you deff need to be in some type of shape! it does get tiring quickly but lots a fun after a few weeks. and you feel awesome once your done. give it a try


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

Got time after new year, so I will probably start in a local boxing club.
I'm excited for it, too. Never did anything like this before.
Though, I've boxed a few times already.


----------

